# Master study course



## symbol (Dec 30, 2014)

I completed my bachelor in physiotherapy from India, 3 years ago, meantime I have an experience in hospital as physiotherapist, but now I want to pursue master's study from Australia. Kindly guide me about the eligible master courses for me. So that I get student visa easily? 


Regards,
Symbol


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

symbol said:


> I completed my bachelor in physiotherapy from India, 3 years ago, meantime I have an experience in hospital as physiotherapist, but now I want to pursue master's study from Australia. Kindly guide me about the eligible master courses for me. So that I get student visa easily?
> 
> Regards,
> Symbol


Hi Symbol,
If you are planning to study in Melbourne, the following universities offer a Master of Physiotherapy: Melbourne Uni, Monash Uni and La Trobe Uni.
Postgraduate studies in Physiotherapy
Master of Physiotherapy : Physiotherapy
Postgraduate Physiotherapy Degrees & Courses | La Trobe University

There are possibly other courses, depends on what exactly you are looking to gain from your masters study.

Assuming you end up enrolling in a masters by coursework, do you meet all the criteria for the visa? Higher Education Sector visa (subclass 573)

Note: India is a level 3 assessment country so you have to show evidence of finances to support your study. There is also the genuine temporary entrant criteria to be met - you need to show reasons for returning to India after completion of your studies and how it will help with your future job.

Cheers,
Jackie


----------

